# Vampire/Werewolf movie preference and why.



## Xuphor (Jan 18, 2012)

Of the ones listed, I've only seen Van Helsing and Priest. I was not a fan of Priest because the story was barely there, the action was pretty minimal for a monster movie, and the main actor was just.... annoying. Van Helsing however, I loved. The constant scary action sequences and general setting were excellent for that type of movie imo.

So, of these four, which do you like the most and why? I'm mainly asking because I'm thinking of checking out the Underworld series. Is that series most like Van Helsing, Twilight, or Priest in terms of action/story telling? If there is little or boring action, or a incredibly stupid story, I won't like the movie, which is why I'm avoiding Twilight to be honest. Underworld looks more action driven (The MPAA R rating helps), but I want to be sure.


----------



## Jennyfurr (Jan 18, 2012)

I really like Van Helsing.  Only saw a little bit of Underworld.. I actually fell asleep during the movie in the theater >_< lol.  Never saw Priest.  Twilight is just.. too terrible for words.


----------



## Coconut (Jan 18, 2012)

Why did you put the movie with the sparkling guy, the dog and the emotionless girl up there


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 18, 2012)

Coconut said:


> Why did you put the movie with the sparkling guy, the dog and the emotionless girl up there


(Guessing you mean Twilight, I had no idea it had a dog)
Technically it is a vampire/werewolf saga, and I didn't want to leave any out, since I'm asking about all the post year 2000 ones. Also, you didn't vote. Vote, now.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Jan 18, 2012)

Blade. That movie was the fuckin shit!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 18, 2012)

I quite liked blade although I could have done without the third one. I did quite like the TV show though.
Recently I quite liked Daybreakers if I have to choose a vampire film.

Priest could have been so much more but I had recently rewatched equilibrium (also damn did that film's CGI age badly).

Underworld- does the job and is one of the few films I can rewatch without a serious gap.

Van Helsing- nothing special

Twilight- I saw the first and wish never to see another.

After this I am struggling to think of vampire films I like. There are some nice films (I feel I should mention The Twins effect, for the low budget points blood on the highway and because I find it somewhat amusing Lesbian vampire killers) and some nice anime but nothing much else.


----------



## Narayan (Jan 18, 2012)

twighlight, coz sparkling vampires are badass!


no actually,
i can't get into details very much.
Van Helsing, i really enjoyed watching this, i wish there's a next one. 
Underworld, i don't recall most of the movies, but i remember i did love it, the story was good iirc. 
Daybreakers, it didn't really seem that much big for me, maybe because of the lack of adverts here. but the story is good. maybe not new but an uncommon concept.
Blade, only watched one movie but it was awesome. but not something i would go looking for. just my preference. 
didn't watch Priest.



Xuphor said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you put the movie with the sparkling guy, the dog and the emotionless girl up there
> ...


the werewolf.


----------



## jarejare3 (Jan 18, 2012)

*Van hellsing, Cause it's made from pure awesomeness. *

*Underworld and priest also made me think werewolfs and vampires are cool!* Twilight makes me think their gay....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 18, 2012)

Um, An American Werewolf in London?

I really can't think of like any seriously competent werewolf/vampire movies outside of that and the original Dracula with Christopher Lee.


----------



## Skelletonike (Jan 18, 2012)

I like Van Hellsing cuz the main char is a friggin werewolf, werewolves pawn vampires, personally I always found a werewolf much cooler than a vampire. ^^
Seeing as werewolves can live in broad daylight and don't have as many weaknesses as vampires, being their main weakness silver and in my opinion, werewolves are badass in general, I mean, they're still human in a way. xP


----------



## spinal_cord (Jan 18, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Coconut said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you put the movie with the sparkling guy, the dog and the emotionless girl up there
> ...



There are no vampires in Twilight.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 18, 2012)

Underworld.

Kate as a vampire, very nice.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2012)

I've heard that Let the Right One In was good, but besides that, has there been a good vampire or werewolf movie in decades?

(Blade, while pretty nice, doesn't count)


----------



## Thanatos Telos (Jan 18, 2012)

Van Helsing.
Who the f*ck voted for the sparkles?


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 18, 2012)

darkbuster412 said:


> Van Helsing.
> Who the f*ck voted for the sparkles?



v.v Click the View button next to it. Narayan did.


----------



## xist (Jan 18, 2012)

Didn't like any of the four mentioned, but i'd like to throw Cronos into the hat (by the director of Hellboy, Guillermo del Toro)


----------



## Xuphor (Jan 18, 2012)

xist said:


> Didn't like any of the four mentioned, but i'd like to throw Cronos into the hat (by the director of Hellboy, Guillermo del Toro)



Only movie I've seen by him was Pan's Labyrinth. Great movie


----------



## xist (Jan 18, 2012)

Xuphor said:


> Only movie I've seen by him was Pan's Labyrinth. Great movie



Try The Devil's Backbone next. It's a good film, and better than some of his others.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 18, 2012)

I like all of them. They are fun.


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 19, 2012)

I love Underworld, the first one reminds me of an online game I used to play.  The third one didn't really grab me as it's a different part of the story but I'm looking forward to seeing the 4th one next week, really hope they don't screw it up!

If you liked Van Helsing then I think you'll like Underworld. There's lots of action and it doesn't take itself too seriously, while there's not really any joking around it is just plain mindless fun.


----------



## KingdomBlade (Jan 20, 2012)

All those suck severely. *Underworld* is an uninteresting pool of action-mash ups, set against a mediocre and boring plot. *Priest* is eye-candy; basically the only way to like it is to be deaf. The plot is really quite bad; and the action doesn't work well enough to compensate. *Van Helsing* is ridiculously overrated; due to the devotion of its testosterone-addled fanbase composed of teenage boys. It's good if you're the sort of teen or 20-something action cultured guy, but it's not really a good movie at all. Finally, there's *Twilight*. While not as bad as the internet would have you believe (it's not good at all though), it suffers from a weak cast and a convuluted and uninteresting plot. Fom the slim pickings, I'd hate to say it but* Twlight* might actually be the best one over there. Hopefully, I'll never be forced to place Twilight and Best in the same sentence ever again.

There have been plenty of great vampire-themed films within the decade, and even more if you include the great periods for horror films of the 80s and the 90s. I'll probably miss stuff though. And there's plenty more from before the 80s.. though I won't include any. From del Toro, there's *Cronos* and the surprisingly great *Blade II*, easily the best in the series, but *Blade *was good too. From 1996, there was the action-packed *From Dusk Till Dawn* from Robert Rodriguez. More recently, a personal favorite would be *Let The Right One In*, and the American adaptation* Let Me In*, both of which are equally incredible films and affecting romantic dramas at that, and I recommend both wholeheartedly. Coppola's version of *Dracula *which, while being inferior to the originals, is still pretty damn good. Daybreakers, while not terrific, was still captivating. *Fright Night* (the original) was terrific and funny as hell.* Fright Night* (the remake) is good. Kathryn Bigelow (who you may know for a little film called The Hurt Locker) also directed a fantastic vampire film called *Near Dark*. *Buffy the Vampire Slayer* was mildly entertaining. *Night Watch*, a Russian film, is quite great also. *The Lost Boys *was directed by Joel Schummacher, who you probably know for butchering the original Batman series. Look past that, and you will see that this movie has a terrific cast and is irresitably stylish.

Werewolf movies have a smaller selection; however there are still plenty of gems. As said by guild, there's the common favorite *An American Werewolf in London*. The film *Wolf*, while not a narrative triumph, contains a great performance from Jack NIcholson. *The Howling *is very camp, yet fun and well made. *Silver Bullet*, a sort of satire to Stephen King, is funny and enjoyable. *Dog Soldiers *is a relatively unknown yet solid film.

That wore me out. XD


----------



## Youkai (Jan 20, 2012)

There really are way better ones -.-V

if someone is truly interested in Vampire Movies or Werewolve movies they would kill you for listing only these XD

my mom has like every Vampire Movie which is ever made in German/English and some Japanese ones i gave her ^^
so i know many way way better ones myself.


----------

